# HPS "Conversion" Lamps



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with these? They appear to be a style of metal halide that will run on an HPS ballast.

We've got a bunch of 250W HPS high bays, and I'd like to do something about the sickly 2000k light they produce. These conversion lamps say they run about 4500k with more lumens for the same wattage.

Thoughts?

-John


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

How long have you been growing pot?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Dude, I asked you not to tell anyone. I'm keeping these brownies.

-John


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Big John said:


> Dude, I asked you not to tell anyone. I'm keeping these brownies.
> 
> -John



I googled them and that was the first thing I saw. :laughing:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*only*

The only use for those is plant growing or aquarium stuff ...:whistling2:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Bulldog1 said:


> I googled them and that was the first thing I saw. :laughing:


 Same, that's why I had to ask here. I'm a little leary about taking my lighting advice from professional potheads....

-John


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Big John said:


> Same, that's why I had to ask here. I'm a little leary about taking my lighting advice from professional potheads....
> 
> -John



Depending on who gives the advice here you may be doing that anyway. :laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Bulldog1 said:


> Depending on who gives the advice here you may be doing that anyway. :laughing:


 LMAO. True enough, but seriously, anyone ever seen or used these things as professional electricians?

-John


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Big John said:


> Anyone have any experience with these? They appear to be a style of metal halide that will run on an HPS ballast.
> 
> We've got a bunch of 250W HPS high bays, and I'd like to do something about the sickly 2000k light they produce. These conversion lamps say they run about 4500k with more lumens for the same wattage.
> 
> ...


 
I have see few of them howver there are few quick pointers you will have to be aware with limations with converted bulbs .,

Those bulbs you have to be carefull some are only rated for enclosed luminaires AFAIK most 250 W MH to work on Sodium ballast they useally are enclose but few are open rated with arc shrouded on the arc tube 

Bulb life .,, just don't go there they are not long as convental HPS even straight MH's they are rated for about 12 to 15K hours depending on postion of bulb and type.

Sure it may look more brighter however for lumines level it is not too far off from true HPS but you have to be aware with lumins deperachted { rating } will fall off faster than HPS will be.

I don't know why not just swap for new hi / low bay flourscent lumiaire they will out light the old school HPS plus use less power and use common T-8 or T-5 bulbs.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> Dude, I asked you not to tell anyone. I'm keeping these brownies.


Don't Bogart those brownies dude, I live just south of Gillette stadium. :jester:



Big John said:


> Same, that's why I had to ask here. I'm a little leary about taking my lighting advice from professional potheads....





Bulldog1 said:


> Depending on who gives the advice here you may be doing that anyway. :laughing:


:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

but seriously, anyone ever seen or used these things as professional electricians?[/QUOTE]

No I have never worked with those lamps as a professional electrician or hack.


----------



## Billy Bob (Aug 20, 2011)

I recently (two months ago) used 400 watt metal halide lamps in 5 cobra head pole lights with hps ballasts.
Still going strong (knock on wood).


----------

